# Dragon Age II



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2011)

> February 22, 2011 marks the launch of the Dragon Age II Demo and a Call to Arms for all BioWare fans. We are actively recruiting an army of Champions, and if we get over 1 million demo downloads and logins on the PC, Xbox 360 and PS3 combined before March 1st, we will unlock two in-game items for the entire community to use in Dragon Age II. Demo download progress will be tracked on this page, so check back often!
> 
> To get your download counted, you will need to log into your EA account while playing the demo.



- BioWare | Dragon Age

Its been a very long time, since we PC gamers had a demo of a AAA game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm also very excited about this. DAO was epic.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Its been a very long time, since we PC gamers had a demo of a AAA game.


Yeah right most games don't like to launch their demo. Well I loved the DAO waiting for this one. But you know EA launched too many DLCs for DAO hope this won't happen with this game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

^ They will. This is 20011. Who are we kiddin' ! There will be number of free, special and paid DLCs.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome. the Origins was awesome and it was the first RPG that really got me interested in this genre.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> ^ They will. This is 20011. Who are we kiddin' ! There will be number of free, special and paid DLCs.


Too bad. Some DLCs are launched and most gamers don't even know about that what's the catch then. You know like DLCs for some armour or ring or belts they are like very small addition totally not worth. One Who Download gets a small advantage and others don't. I mean DLCs should add something to gameplay.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2011)

its just the demo launch?
when will be the total package coming out?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 21, 2011)

Whats an AAA title?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Too bad. Some DLCs are launched and most gamers don't even know about that what's the catch then. You know like DLCs for some armour or ring or belts they are like very small addition totally not worth. One Who Download gets a small advantage and others don't. I mean DLCs should add something to gameplay.



Its one funny way to make money. And fans need some reason to play game for few minutes(if not hours) again.



Piyush said:


> its just the demo launch?
> when will be the total package coming out?



March 8. And its not just demo launch. Its the first demo for a high profile PC game that is coming out after ages.




funkysourav said:


> Whats an AAA title?



Its the highest grade a "THING" can get.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh i thought it had to do with gameplay type like RPG RTS FPS etc etc


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in Before that Need to buy GFX card ! with in Mar 8!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

DAMN..gotta play Origins!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> DAMN..gotta play Origins!



I told you nearly a gazillion times on phone, and in your house. I even took interest and gave you the game. Still you are speculating about installing the game. No way you are going to complete Origins before the release of Dragon Age 2.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishma said:
			
		

> No way you are going to complete Origins before the release of Dragon Age 2.


Actually he can if he game night and day. It took me about 80 hrs to complete that game and awakening.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

^ God damn it. Thanks for reminding. Never played Awakening. I forgot about the whole damn thing. Thanks a ton, dude. **RUNS**


----------



## Piyush (Feb 22, 2011)

Awakening is like DLC of DAO1 ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> God damn it. Thanks for reminding. Never played Awakening. I forgot about the whole damn thing. Thanks a ton, dude


Just play as your previous character I mean you don't need to make new character for it. But its quite confusing I mean the map of some cities. But still worth play.

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> Awakening is like DLC of DAO1 ?


Yes exactly and adds about 10 to 15 hours of gameplay and maybe more


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I told you nearly a gazillion times on phone, and in your house. I even took interest and gave you the game. Still you are speculating about installing the game. No way you are going to complete Origins before the release of Dragon Age 2.



Waoh!..cmon man, i really want to play that game, but college doesnt let me do that! 
Anyway, i ll be totally jobless for the whole march..and WILL finish DOA!


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Awesome. the Origins was awesome and it was the first RPG that really got me interested in this genre.


Same thing here.


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> cooler master extreme 600W.


Consider changing your PSU. Seriously. Very very bad PSU and you're running GTX 460 on it?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

Didnt give my any kinda problem till now...will consider it anyway. Thanx for the suggestion.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

It is up fellas. Demo is up.

Site too busy. Will keep hitting until download starts.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah site is really busy. Tried 10 times.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

Started downloading. Speeds are low. Just 120KBps.  

I hope that it picks up.

---------- Post added 23-02-2011 at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was 22-02-2011 at 10:44 PM ----------

Just completed the first mission. They tweaked the game to make it fast phased.. unlike the first one. I was able to clear hordes of blight and an ogre in no time. Visuals are smooth and frames are solid. There is DX9 and DX11 support (No DX10!!). But game world felt a bit rough and empty, as there isn't much greenery here.. barren lands, rocks and bare tree trunks. And the thing that deserves a special mention is.. interface. They have changed it completely and new interface looks and behaves uber smooth. 



*img718.imageshack.us/img718/876/dragonage2demo201102230.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/876/dragonage2demo201102230.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

So if was able to play DAO at 30fps then I can expect it to run on 25fps???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

Expect demo to run a lot better than the first game. That is what happened to me. It ran a lot better compared to Origins.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dx11!?!?!?!?!?  
can somebody post a review of this demo?
I heard the game is simplified?


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2011)

The demo turned out to be buggy. It froze & crashed just when my character was fighting the horde in the rocky terrain. I checked on the internet & found that other demo users were also reporting crashes. So will try it out in the evening again. I was playing on all highest settings.



ico said:


> Consider changing your PSU. Seriously. Very very bad PSU and you're running GTX 460 on it?


I too have read about CM 600 extreme power plus smps. The SMPS will do fine if your rig doesn't requires more than 560-580W for prolonged periods. You can ensure that by not overclocking your rigs' components.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

varunb said:


> @ico: I too have read about CM 600 extreme power plus smps. *The SMPS will do fine if your rig doesn't requires more than 560-580W for prolonged periods.* You can ensure that by not overclocking your rigs' components.


It actually won't.  It has sub-par components and poor efficiency. It is hardly a 400w PSU which is being sold as a 600w.



			
				Overclock.net said:
			
		

> *eXtreme Power Plus* 400W - 650W:
> These are garbage, ACBel's cheapest, shoddiest units, and they're everywhere. Not one of the EPP line can deliver more than 2/3s of its rated wattage. Even at their "real" ratings they're poor, barely keeping in spec in most cases. I place the eXtreme Power lineup only one tier above generic units from Leadman or Linkworld or Sun Pro. No one should buy these. However, they're one of CoolerMaster's best selling lineups, because they're so cheap and they're stacked a score high in every retail store in the country. I've been into a Microcenter that had a literal 5 foot pyramid of eXtreme Power Plus 500W units; a shame I didn't have my camera. Don't let the CoolerMaster brand name fool you, these are the types of power supplies that you hear horror stories about.


On CoolerMaster (refresh) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^oh crap!! 
gotta think about it!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea.. DX11. Although it doesn't show a DX10 option. It sure runs in DX10 when we choose dx11 on a dx10 card.

Too quick to write a review. I haven't even scratched the surface of the demo. There are 6 characters to choose from, plenty of dialogue options, abilities, etc.


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2011)

Dude, like u I too have read various customer reviews & aI am also aware of the benchmark conducted on this smps & I don't deny what you say. Some people didnt report any problem, some did. Most of the complaints came from the very first model of this smps mainly about the fan noise....anyways...this thread is about dragon age so lets just keep to it....


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

initial impressions atleast?

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




ico said:


> On CoolerMaster (refresh) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



so which one should i go for?


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2011)

Cyborg goto to some website (Antec Power Supply Calculator) & try to get a rough estimation of the current power consumption of your pc. If its above 450W, then you should get a new PSU & sell this one. Also if you are planning to upgrade your rig (I doubt you will  dump GTX 460 in an year) & if your upgraded rig supposedly draws power more than 400-450W according to that calculator, then also dump this smps. Go for Corsair, Seasonic, Glacialtech, Cooler Master (esp not extreme power plus series or any made by Seventeam)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL. just like 3g discussion in Gaming addiction thread


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Yea.. DX11. Although it doesn't show a DX10 option. It sure runs in DX10 when we choose dx11 on a dx10 card.


Thank god that I have DX11 GPU.
Damn I wasted about 2 gb bandwidth on this now I'll download it later when server gets quite less busy.


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL. just like 3g discussion in Gaming addiction thread



 Ya i have already said that we should restrict this discussion to DA2 but cyborg just keeps coming back with his worries..lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

@gameranand, wasted? how?


@varnub, wait until Asingh gets here. He might create a thread in hardware qna section and move posts to that thread


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ tried to download the demo and it didn't completed and my goddamn Internet connection failed. LOL


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

Resume it. Instead of downloading it again.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

varunb said:


> Ya i have already said that we should restrict this discussion to DA2 but cyborg just keeps coming back with his worries..lol



lol..alrite, end of PSU discussion.
May be I should change my username to my real name, I kinda get a weird feeling being called 'cyborg'


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 25, 2011)

Started Awakening. Characters and conversations aren't that deep as original game. But, then again... it is in Ferelden, and I'm playing as a Grey Warden. Nothing comes close to this experience. Particularly, when a NPC life is hanging on our decision.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Characters and conversations aren't that deep as original game. But, then again... it is in Ferelden, and I'm playing as a Grey Warden. Nothing comes close to this experience. Particularly, when a NPC life is hanging on our decision.


And it also has bugs with some decisions. I didn't got any problems because I was a good guy in game but the bad decisions have some bugs. I saw them on some gaming forums and guides.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

downloaded it
installed it
got a d3dx9_43.dll error
fixed  it
played it a while

the game is good
its been a long time since i played a game of this genre
graphics are nice
music is good

PS:i havent played DAO yet


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> And it also has bugs with some decisions. I didn't got any problems because I was a good guy in game but the bad decisions have some bugs. I saw them on some gaming forums and guides.



My character is kind of twisted. Good guy for the good guys, bad guy for punks. But I haven't seen decision glitches yet.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> PS:i havent played DAO yet


Play it. You won't regret its a damn good game.



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> My character is kind of twisted. Good guy for the good guys, bad guy for punks. But I haven't seen decision glitches yet.


My character was also like yours. In fact my character looks a lot like the protagonist of DA 2. I am talking about real badass characters who pisses everyone offf in the whole game.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

did anyone kill that big beast in the demo?
i'm talkin about the one who smashed that warrior onto the ground several times and killed him


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> did anyone kill that big beast in the demo?
> i'm talkin about the one who smashed that warrior onto the ground several times and killed him


Oh. You are talking about Ogre. I killed a lot of them the very first one is kinda hard to beat after I leveled up I was able to kill about 4 of them at same time. First one is kinda hard  because you are on such low level so you don't have enough health and a mage to heal you up. It will take a few attempts to kill that thing.

Sorry I think you are talking about DA II right?? I killed the beasts in DAO. Misunderstood you sorry.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

yup
da2
any leads?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:


> did anyone kill that big beast in the demo?
> i'm talkin about the one who smashed that warrior onto the ground several times and killed him



LOL. yeah. Killed it. Its easy in demo. Ogre was 10 times harder in the original game.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL. yeah. Killed it. Its easy in demo. Ogre was 10 times harder in the original game.



thanks
very helpful.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> thanks
> very helpful.....


LOL. Was that really helpful to you what vamsi said.  That would be kinda frightening to me if I were you.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

^^in a sarcastic way
didnt u get it?
btw killed the ogre after a couple of tries
and whats the added bonus in this game?
if it is finished while logged in we can get an added bonus
completed it once but was logged out


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> ^^in a sarcastic way
> didnt u get it?
> btw killed the ogre after a couple of tries
> and whats the added bonus in this game?
> ...


Yeah I got it. Didn't downloaded demo. I'll just play the original one when it arrives.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

does dao allows multiplayer?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> does dao allows multiplayer?


Don't remember the main menu now. But I don't think so. Does DA II support it if not then its damn sure that DAO also doesn't support it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

its not in the demo at least


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Its an RPG. There isn't any multiplayer.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

so its not possible
if it was somehow,it would have been mega-epic


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Seriously?

The real essence of the game is controlling the whole party at once by yourself.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

yes seriously
just think of it 
each player having its own specialty


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, you are talking about a different experience. I'm talking about controlling a party, micro management, etc. Which are the basic building blocks of Dragon Age gameplay. They have to reinvent the wheel to introduce a MP. And Multiplayer was never the part of the equation in most of the Bioware games.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah i guess
i havent played DAO so cant even comment too much
btw competed DA2 demo and liked it (yeah i killed that ogre)
wished the environment had more variation like in DAO

PS:that red dragon was actually a girl!?!?!?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> The real essence of the game is controlling the whole party at once by yourself.


Yes thats why I love DA.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> each player having its own specialty


Multiplayer would be good in other RPGs but in this the real pleasure is about controlling the whole part and making strategy accordingly to your abilities that you acquired for yourself and your party members


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yeah i guess
> i havent played DAO so cant even comment too much
> btw competed DA2 demo and liked it (yeah i killed that ogre)
> wished the environment had more variation like in DAO
> ...



LoL girl. Nope, she is a witch. Old witch. Not even hot. She plays a keyrole in Dragon Age Origins. Her name is Flemith and she is knows as witch of the wilds and is the mother of Morrigain, one of the party members in Dragon Age Origins.

Hinting anything more than this, will ruin your Dragon Age Origins experience.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

yup dont do that
will come to it when i'll play it

DAMN 
this game even have DLCs

*chot pe namak*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> is the mother of Morrigain


Morrigon was hot. From beginning until end.



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> this game even have DLCs


Yeah and a lot of them. About 20 or so but for gameplay addition. There are about 4 or 5. I guess. I played all of them but can't remember the no. because played that game a long time ago.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Morrigain was a goddess. I use to hit on her like anything. Use to give most of the gifts I found.. but she can be harsh at times. But, Leliana is soft. poor girl won't scold even if we had an affair with other party member.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Morrigain was a goddess. I use to hit on her like anything. Use to give most of the gifts I found.. but she can be harsh at times. But, Leliana is soft. poor girl won't scold even if we had an affair with other party member.


Man she kicked my ass when she got to know that I had relationship with Leliana too. LOL
But leliana didn't do anything finally I had both of them until end. Kept both of them as my dates by convincing and giving a lot of gifts. haha...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually.. she Leliana confronted me. But I got away with an apology. But things will be a lot different with Morrigain.


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaaaah! I miss my gaming days. First game when I get back home will be Dragon Age II. :/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> But I got away with an apology.


So you didn't mated with her. LOL. I did that with both of them.hehe.

Hey man any idea in DA 2 about morrigon and that child from morrigon's spiritual who at final battle with blight saved me from sacrificing myself or Alister to kill the Dragon.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So you didn't mated with her. LOL. I did that with both of them.hehe.
> 
> Hey man any idea in DA 2 about morrigon and that child from morrigon's spiritual who at final battle with blight saved me from sacrificing myself or Alister to kill the Dragon.



Story is kind of mystery in DA2. According to the developer, it is a decade long story. And, as evident by the Demo, we will play even in a world which is parallel to Original game. So, we will be hearing origins story with different perspective. And, as they said it is a decade long story, origins story with another perspective might just be a part of it.

And, as we already witnessed, Flemith who was previously stuck in her old hut, is now roaming as a dragon. So, I say.. there are endless possibilities.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Damn I was hoping some explanations on that child and Morrigon because they were one of the main characters pf the game well may be not the child but Morrigon was a main character who just disappeared in the last game. I thought  there would be something about them in DA2 but it didn't delivered that.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 4, 2011)

Can I max out this game on my system? Haven't played DAO yet so I have no idea how this game is and how well will it run on my system. Downloading the demo now!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2011)

almost all settings to high possible
which resolution?
1600x***


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

Maxing out will be a bit of problem. You can run it on high settings with 4x aa. But, Very high, 8x AA seems a bit heavy for GTS 450.

BTW, try the demo.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 4, 2011)

Playing the demo now. Difficult to maintain a steady 30 fps at High gfx details @1600*900 even with antialiasing turned off along with vsync and ambient occlusion


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

@ Lord073
You can't completely max out the settings of this game and play. 
If you didn't have played DAO you must play it because according to me DA2's gameplay is derived from this game and so you must play the parent first.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, I turned down the settings. Now playing at Medium gfx details @1600*900 with 8x AA, 16x AF, vsync turned on. Getting 50 fps average . What an incredible game this one is! Very addictive. Playing for the first time so a bit difficult for me. 
Will definetely get DAO as soon as possible.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

Lord073 said:
			
		

> Will definetely get DAO as soon as possible.


Yeah you will. Everyone who played this game or DAO for even 2 hours buys this game. Thats the beauty of it.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Crysis 2 discussion*

like crysis 2 beta, now dragon age 2 is also leaked..EA should do something to stop leaks!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Crysis 2 discussion*



			
				masterkd said:
			
		

> now dragon age 2 is also leaked


Really???


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 5, 2011)

Finished the demo. Wish it was a little longer.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

It will. Choose different class/gender. Experiment with Dialogues. You will get plenty of replay value, even for a demo 

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




masterkd said:


> like crysis 2 beta, now dragon age 2 is also leaked..EA should do something to stop leaks!!



TBH, They can't. Espcially if the third parties like Gamestop, Wallmart, FedEx are involved. These leaks before retail release can be tracked down to the employees of those.




gameranand said:


> Really???



It was out last night. For PS3, X360.


[offtopic]moved your posts from Crysis thread to DA2. Why discussing there? We have a separate thread for DA2. [/offtopic]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> moved your posts from Crysis thread to DA2. Why discussing there? We have a separate thread for DA2.


Sorry. So EA's game are being leaked on net before release and they can't do anything??? If thats it then what would be the point of release date.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

you are getting the point. let it be.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ How exactly a leak comes out on net. Are hackers good enough or some employees of EAs are not honest to the company???


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ How exactly a leak comes out on net. Are hackers good enough or some employees of EAs are not honest to the company???


Courier guys like FedEx etc.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Courier guys like FedEx etc.


Oops. So why EA most of the time I mean first Crysis then Dragon Age. Yeah I heard about history and there are also many other games who suffered this like Prototype. So can't the publisher file a case against Courier companies. I mean they are the reason for a lot of loss for publisher Arn't they??? I think this should stop.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So can't the publisher file a case against Courier companies. I mean they are the reason for a lot of loss for publisher Arn't they??? I think this should stop.


Can they prove it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ How exactly a leak comes out on net. Are hackers good enough or some employees of EAs are not honest to the company???



It can be because of multiple reasons. Retail chains at some locations will receive the game days before the release. Some itchy guy might steal a copy and release it. Same is with Delivery guys. Actually most of the Clone DVD leaks will be from Russia. I don't know why.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Can they prove it?


Now thats a *****ing problem. Then they have to suffer their losses or maybe courier guys become honest.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Games are sometimes leaked by the publishers themselves in order to gain publicity. 
Either that or retailer or courier guys do it.

And that i think should be the end of this piracy discussion, seriously.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ I don't think that happened with Crysis 2 and DA 2 because they are already quite hyped games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn it. I'm so excited.

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------

Guys.. Guys.. please pick this game up. Bioware did the same thing that they did with ME2. Stripped down hardcore RPG features and tuned it a level of Hack n' Slash, whilst maintaining all the key features. 

Ther performance is kind of disappointing. Seems HD 4890 is beginning to show it's age.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2011)

u mean the requirements have been leveled up?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Obviously. It is a DX11 game now. And, two High Quality Blur and Diffusion Depth in Field are disabled, Seems they are DX11 only. And 'Very High' Preset is disabled in the same way.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's even marginally leaning towards hack-en-slash, then I'm definitely getting it. Does it have co-op by any chance?

Besides, I just got my MX518. So this game would be perfect to test it out with.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Big NO for co-op. And yes, despite the class you choose (warrior/Mage/Rogue) there is plenty of Hack N' Slashing to do. But It will not work like traditional hack and slash. Like Left click for strong attack, right click for light. Instead, there will be list of possible attacks. we have to just click the attack icon downside to pull that off. Just give it a go. They revamped the game a lot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2011)

Okie Doke! I'll be done with Bulletstorm by tomorrow, so will give it a shot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

Installed the texture pack. For a DX10 user, it does makes a difference, things are bit more detailed now.

Without HR textures
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/6662/dragonage22011030908410.jpg

With HR textures
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/3127/dragonage22011030908405.jpg

Without HR textures
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/8493/dragonage22011030901474.jpg

With HR textures
*img839.imageshack.us/img839/8207/dragonage22011030901480.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Big NO for co-op. And yes, despite the class you choose (warrior/Mage/Rogue) there is plenty of Hack N' Slashing to do. But It will not work like traditional hack and slash. Like Left click for strong attack, right click for light. Instead, there will be list of possible attacks. we have to just click the attack icon downside to pull that off. Just give it a go. They revamped the game a lot.



Vamsi , do you mean the Combat system is like Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic? (Don't know if you've played it, it's made by Bioware, also my favourite RPG ahead of Chrono Trigger).

I didn't play the original Dragon Age because I kept hearing conflicting opinions on how **** it was and how cool etc. Maybe I'll give it a try...provided I can scrounge up a 1 TB External HDD


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

I never played Old Republic. But combat is similar to NeverWinter Nights.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

I have one question about the heck-n-slash elements of this game.
Is it like DMC or is it like click on the foe and the character engages the enemy with predefined moves. ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

The second method. Not like DMC or GoW. And each attack will have a cool down time and will take some amount of Stamina which takes time to regenerate.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 9, 2011)

^^^^(cool down time, stamina?)
hmm reminds me of an oldie goldie
Severance- Blade Of Darkness


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> I have one question about the heck-n-slash elements of this game.
> Is it like DMC or is it like click on the foe and the character engages the enemy with predefined moves. ?


Its like you select a power for upgrade at leveling up. In combat all the powers are displayed on bottom of your screen and have a particular cool down timer and adding to that these works on stamina so you are out of stamina you have to do simple fight. You know its more like making strategy and executing them say stun em with mage unleash blade fury while stunned like that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats with this dumbing down thing?..the whole dragon age 2 metacritic user reviews page is filled with negative reviews..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

They stripped all the RPG elements to the basic level. Infact, I'm now starting to miss the good old Hard Core RPG elements. It is not that much appealing to hardcore fans of DAO (Incl. me). Initially it was fun.. combat was nice, Cutscenes were great, Voice acting is improved. But, as I am progressing now.. I am starting to feel it. There is option to chat with buddies at any given times, skills are gone, Rest of the features like enchantment and portion making are brought down to a basic level. Map navigation is kind of weird. Not bad, but weird. It worked flawlessly in DAO. Wonder why they changed it. It is still helluva fun none the less.

And PC version got 84% which is not bad. But just OK when compared to it's predecessor. But I'm sure that the people who skipped DAO because, it isn't their type- will find the game entertaining now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ I was talking about the user reviews...lot of disappointment eih?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

This is some hardcore RPG we are talking about. Obviously there will be high expectations from RPG guys.. but Bioware instead of making the guys please, pissed them off by stripping and toning down the features in order to grab attention from other set of gamers. Personally, I'm not that much disappointed. It is still a great game. Hey, every game can't be a Dragon Age Origins. That was a rare mix and a success we will see like.. once a decade.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 10, 2011)

played a bit today..totally disappointed after the origins..it seems there is no charm!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Well yeah it is a disappointment after DAO because RPG elements have been really cut off. Now its more of action game rather than hardcore RPG. I liked DAO much more than this but still its one of the best RPGs available for now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 11, 2011)

EA bans player from playing Dragon Age 2 for calling them “Devil”


> In what appears to be a tottaly unfair practice, it appears EA are banning people from accessing their legally purchased copies of Dragon Age 2 if they were vocal about their displeasure regarding the game over at the official Bioware forums.
> 
> One particular case in point is  of VWARE, a user who got banned for accusing Bioware of “selling their souls to the EA devil”. He agreed that it was fair to ban him from the forums for 72 hours, however was shocked when he realized that he can’t access his Bioware social account and activate his recently purchased copy of Dragon Age 2.



more here - EA bans player from playing Dragon Age 2 for calling them “Devil” - GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog

Seems EA is going for 'wider audience' crap like activision.
sad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2011)

Recently I found out that if you get banned in EA forums, You'll loose all the EA store games, achievements linked to that account. Bad EA.


----------



## Krow (Mar 11, 2011)

So much for freedom of expression.  Bad EA!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know about other countries, but EA is an angel in India. No other company sells their games as cheap as EA does. Good EA.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 12, 2011)

Its not about the price they sell their games for, I like EA in that case too.
But its that supression on the gamers that EA creates, that dude over there didnt abuse EA or used any foul language, all he said to bioware was 'you(bioware) sold your souls to the devils(EA)'...banning out of the forum for time being is alrite, but banning him from playing the game he bought with his own money is WRONG!
And who knows, these kind of things might even force people to go the illegal way.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Dude. Kiss her.

BTW, earning money for deep roads expedition funding. The missions are not as interesting as the previous one. But they are fun nonetheless.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 12, 2011)

kiss?..who?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2011)

....yeah who? Wrong forum Vamsi?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn this game looks good specially with DX11 and all settings turned on and this game is kinda lot easier than DAO. Can't believe I killed and ogre without any strategy whatsoever and in DAO I killed first ogre in 4 attempts but still its my first impression as I just played it for about 10 or 15 min opinion might change.


----------



## varunb (Mar 13, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Recently I found out that if you get banned in EA forums, You'll loose all the EA store games, achievements linked to that account. Bad EA.



Where did you read that ? The guy who pissed a moderator only got banned for 72 hours. He didn't lose any of his game, achievements. Just that he couldn't log into his game.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 14, 2011)

varunb said:


> Where did you read that ? The guy who pissed a moderator only got banned for 72 hours. He didn't lose any of his game, achievements. Just that he couldn't log into his game.



Oh yeah, I read about that. During a chat session with the developers, he asked them if "They had sold their souls to the EA devil" . He made this comment because it was revealed that EA sneaked in securom-DRM protection into Dragon Age 2 without telling anyone! Ironically , Bioware kept denying that DA2 ever used Securom but they're red-faced now.

Anyway, from what I read..he's not allowed to activate his newly purchased copy of DA2 (signature edition) as a result :O . Want to know the reason? It's pretty stupid , refer to the link below :

Here's the thread , please refer to the last post :

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

This is totally BS, not being allowed to play a game that you paid for?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

Now thats really ridiculous. That guy losed all his Games and DLCs for a comment???? Damn atleast they should let them play his game which he bought with money. They are encouraging piracy themselves because if they don't activate his account then he'll just download all DLCs and crack and play.


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 14, 2011)

i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 (everything max dx11) with my current config
is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

IMO its good.


----------



## varunb (Mar 15, 2011)

Huh ? How can say that getting 20fps is good. Even I play on high settings in DX11 & my frame rates never dipped to 20-30Hz.

@tathaga: you need to make sure that your windows is running fine with updated drivers, no extra app running in the background. We cant say anything more without complete information from your side.



gameranand said:


> Now thats really ridiculous. That guy losed all his Games and DLCs for a comment???? Damn atleast they should let them play his game which he bought with money. They are encouraging piracy themselves because if they don't activate his account then he'll just download all DLCs and crack and play.





Tachyon1986 said:


> Oh yeah, I read about that. During a chat session with the developers, he asked them if "They had sold their souls to the EA devil" . He made this comment because it was revealed that EA sneaked in securom-DRM protection into Dragon Age 2 without telling anyone! Ironically , Bioware kept denying that DA2 ever used Securom but they're red-faced now.
> 
> Anyway, from what I read..he's not allowed to activate his newly purchased copy of DA2 (signature edition) as a result :O . Want to know the reason? It's pretty stupid , refer to the link below :
> 
> ...



This is what Chris priestly from Bioware had to say:



> Dragon Age II does not use SecuROM DRM. Any statements made to the contrary are false. The confusion stems from the use of Release Control which is also made by Sony. Release Control was employed to protect the game against usage prior to its release date. These are two different technologies with different purposes. Release Control in no way affects users’ rights to access after launch, and its executable automatically deletes itself once the Release Control process is finished.
> 
> Both SecuROM DRM and Release Control products are made by the same company, and as such they share a small number of common utility library files.  This is common to any software development – for example, developers often use Microsoft common libraries for Windows-based software or re-use internally created libraries with a discreet purpose across multiple products (e.g. connect to a server), rather than duplicating or re-writing the same code for each product.
> 
> Although Release Control has an auto-removal process, these inert library files are left in a windows temp directory.  This is also common practice with software.  But these files are indeed inert and you can easily, manually remove them by doing a simply temp folder cleanup.  There are no SecuROM DRM product files installed.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Tathaga said:


> i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 (everything max dx11) with my current config
> is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?


Definitely not the case of CPU bottlenecking the GPU. More like some driver related issue or Dragon Age II needing a patch to fix the things.

Vamsi has a 5% slower CPU than yours paired with a HD 4890 and he's getting good frame rates, I think.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Huh ? How can say that getting 20fps is good. Even I play on high settings in DX11 & my frame rates never dipped to 20-30Hz.


Bro I was telling him that his CPU is not bottlenecking his GPU I didn't commented on the performance and anything else I just told him that his hardware are fine.



			
				ico said:
			
		

> Definitely not the case of CPU bottlenecking the GPU. More like some driver related issue or Dragon Age II needing a patch to fix the things.
> 
> Vamsi has a 5% slower CPU than yours paired with a HD 4890 and he's getting good frame rates, I think.


Yes he is getting better performance but not at DX11 and very high settings.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

Tathaga said:


> i gettin ~20 fps on dragon age 2 (everything max dx11) with my current config
> is it ok or my cpu bottlenecking the gpu ?



Many users are reporting performance drops while on DX11. Try switching to DX10 ( select 'high' preset instead of 'veryhigh') and see if there is any performance boost. There is still a incoming patch, which is supposed to fix this problem. Wait until then, or continue with 'high' preset. I'm currently running at DX10, 1920x1080, 'high' preset and a extremely taxing "high resolution textures pack" and am still able to get ~35+ fps constantly.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Just for the note, HD 4890 = GTX 460 in performance.

And, Athlon II X4 630/5 = Q8200/8300.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

4890 has more raw computing power than 460. But 460 has DX11 support, lower TDP, Operating temperature.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Many users are reporting performance drops while on DX11. Try switching to DX10 ( select 'high' preset instead of 'veryhigh') and see if there is any performance boost. There is still a incoming patch, which is supposed to fix this problem. Wait until then, or continue with 'high' preset. I'm currently running at DX10, 1920x1080, 'high' preset and a extremely taxing "high resolution textures pack" and am still able to get ~35+ fps constantly.


Does this game supports DX10???? In graphics option only DX9 and DX11 are shown but no DX10. Well this game does take a lot of resources with high resolution texture pack because I also use it and without it there is a major performance gain atleast in ma PC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

The game will not directly support DX10. But, as DX11 is backwards compatible, DX10 folks can enjoy dx10.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

started origins


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> started origins


Man I must say that you are damn slow.....Now you are going to play origins???? I saw the conversation between you Vamsi about 1 month ago and now you are going to start eh....
Well good luck with that this game will keep you occupied for about 60 to 70 hours if you complete the side quests also.


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 15, 2011)

in HIGH and AA 8x , AF 16x , i get 30-35fps
in VERY HIGH and AA 0x , AF 0x , i get ~25fps

and i have "267.24" driver . its beta btw


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

^ It is running normal. The game is optimized for ATI cards. So..


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Man I must say that you are damn slow.....Now you are going to play origins???? I saw the conversation between you Vamsi about 1 month ago and now you are going to start eh....
> Well good luck with that this game will keep you occupied for about 60 to 70 hours if you complete the side quests also.



I was busy with crysis 2 mp demo and mass effect back then 

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

Is it ok if I post a few screens from origins?..or do i have to create a new thread?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

^there is screenshots channel for that


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 15, 2011)

completed today , story suxx.
DAO was way better (tho DAO : awakening wasnt that good)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

Tathaga said:
			
		

> completed today , story suxx.
> DAO was way better (tho DAO : awakening wasnt that good)


Which one DAO or DA2???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL. Apparently DA2 ( I suppose)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

If he has completed DA2 then he is damn fast. I haven't started this game to complete.


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 15, 2011)

i started on 8th only 
download complete before 8th
got crack on 8th 
my fren complete on 10th :X


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

So you completed completely or just the story...I mean you complleted side quests also or not????
What was your gameplay time?????


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 15, 2011)

its max 20 hrs
completed side quests too
iso is ~5.5gb
small game
DAO was huge :S

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

next up is ac : brotherhood
17th is release date

btw in DA2, i supported mages, u try suport templars, and tell me what happens


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

Well then this game is 1/3 of the original one. It took me about 60+ hours to complete DAO and about 70hrs to complete DAO-Awekening.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 15, 2011)

Tathaga said:


> its max 20 hrs


Completed an RPG like DA2 in 20hrs?I don't believe you.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

Neuron said:
			
		

> Completed an RPG like DA2 in 20hrs?I don't believe you.


Well I am also kinda surprised that Bioware made DAO 60 hrs long and DA2 just 20 hrs thats ridiculous.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

It has a 20 hour campaign. What do you expect


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ I expected about 40 to 50 hrs at least with all side quests.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 16, 2011)

Btw guys, what's a reasonable price for DA2 in India? I don't want to buy it on Steam cuz that's priced for the rich folks at America.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

^Rs. 875 on ITWares. I'm assuming it is the PC version you want.

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Dragon Age 2 PC Game


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 17, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^Rs. 875 on ITWares. I'm assuming it is the PC version you want.
> 
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Dragon Age 2 PC Game



Thanks , that sounds like a fair price. And yes, PC version - console games cost a bomb in india.

EDIT : It looks like they only support NEFT transfers , why can't some of these stores accept Debit card payments directly?  . I find NEFT transfers to be a hassle , honestly.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

BioWare Employees Write Reviews; Gets Caught


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 17, 2011)

^^read the news few days ago, wonder whats going on with bioware.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

Now thats bad. I thought that Bioware was a very honest dev team.


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

Can some1 pls post screenshots of this game.

Peace~~~!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2011)

Beta patch is out.



> What are the patch notes?
> GENERAL
> 
> * Fixed save game issues on single core machines
> ...


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 18, 2011)

NV users :X

Dragon Age 2 Low Performance on Nvidia Cards GTX 460 560 470 570 480 580 Fermi SLI - AnandTech Forums


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Thanks , that sounds like a fair price. And yes, PC version - console games cost a bomb in india.
> 
> EDIT : It looks like they only support NEFT transfers , why can't some of these stores accept Debit card payments directly?  . I find NEFT transfers to be a hassle , honestly.



IIRC, you can transfer cash to their HDFC/ICICI account too. Just find a branch near by and it is quite simple and hassle-free (unless you are lazy like me  ). But their service is pretty good. Fast shipping.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

Found a good bunch of mods for this game
Source : IGN


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2011)

In lothering village right now.
Still not sure how do i use this 'tactics' thing, anybody help with that?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 19, 2011)

^^DA2 or DAO?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

Its a pre order thing for your squad. Say you want that your squad membet will use health potion whenever his health goes below 50% then you will have to select self then health<=50 (something like that) and in other pane use item health potion. Similar way is used in combat also. If you want that whenever the enemy is above 50% health your mage will use winter blast then you have to configure that. Trust me on this If you don't use this feature in this game then you are going to be in big trouble because you can't monitor every squad member that when there health is going down what power they will use. Its all through this feature.


----------



## healerneil (Mar 20, 2011)

Bioware must have forgotten NVIDIA when they thought of implementing DX 11...very high settings gives a frame rate of 15 and you know it's not because your hardware is falling short because you see all kinds of black blobs and missing textures over some areas..no problem on ATI cards.so there has to be some error in coding..on high settings runs fine with 4x MSAA though personally, I can't find any difference nor have eagle eyes to discern the finer advancement in details over the two during actual gameplay..
On a personal note, I do agree with IGN review..the characters aren't that involving as much as DArigins which made it an epic though the spell effects are pretty awesome..especially fire based..and pretty gory!
Till then, keeping fingers crossed for a patch from bioware, and back to Darksiders for now 


(Posted after nearing the end) : Yeah confirmed..characters aren't that likeable except maybe Varric..though "abilities" branches are awesome..combining reaver/berserker/vanguard with 2 handed  Gory bliss. I would still want Morrigan :'-(!!!



Tathaga said:


> NV users :X
> 
> Dragon Age 2 Low Performance on Nvidia Cards GTX 460 560 470 570 480 580 Fermi SLI - AnandTech Forums


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 22, 2011)

@  healerneil

how much fps do u get on everything max in outside like where there is open landscape ?
i get 17 :X [win7 32bit]


----------



## healerneil (Mar 23, 2011)

Open landscape like in Hightown, minimum drops to around 32..averaging 35-40 on 1600 X 900 with 4x MSAA  and High settings with SSAO enabled in options (DX 10)
In wounded coast or on Sundermount areas , min touched to 22 though average is 30-35..more or less same..haven't seen much fluctuations during fighting or roaming, and overclocking doesnt improve frame rates like it does with BF:BC 2.
Using FRAPS and Windows 7 64 bit and high res texture pack. Haven't checked out at the max resolution(1920X1080) though 'coz shortcut buttons become too minuscule.
Game is definitely poorly optimised for Nvidia cards..ran it on SLI borrowing my friends GTX 460 with beta 267.xx drivers, hardly any appreciable improvement.
 Fun fact : GPU utilisation 60-70% on single card on VERY high settings (DX 11) with black textures scatterred all over appearing and dissappearing like some primal magic in the game ...40-60% per card on sli (MSI Afterburner reports) and crappy fps, drops to 2-10 on sli!!(1920 X1080)..surprisingly GPU utilisation  increases (80-90%, never 100) on DX 10 (high settings) with the game absolutely running like a charm!!! ....Nvidia users will scream for blood..lets hope crysis 2 gives us something to cheer about.
In short, a big mess up!!

@ tathaga..couldn't help noticing..you have 4gb of ram..wouldn't you have got full 4gb utilisation with a 64 bit os? (just asking )



Tathaga said:


> @  healerneil
> 
> how much fps do u get on everything max in outside like where there is open landscape ?
> i get 17 :X [win7 32bit]


----------



## Soumik (Mar 27, 2011)

Any one played this game yet? or rather completed?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah played it but not completed this one playing ME2 thats why. Play it ocassionaly


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm still playing it.  Taking it real slow.. not to savor it. But, it isn't that interesting any more for me.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 27, 2011)

hmm ok.. i saw someone said its just 20 hrs... i am playing it for like 30 hrs plus already and its still not near the end. 
I also feel the same, loosing a bit of interest now. I loved DAO... Though i love the new dialogue system like Mass Effect, the game itself isnt all that interesting. And the environment seems repetitve.


Spoiler



Anyways, i wanted to know if i could get back bethany later. I let her out of the deep roads excavation. So, wondering if i should reload it back from before and take her. Dont want her to go to the templars


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder the same. I am now in my 15th hour of the game. And haven't even started Deep Roads Expedition yet. Wonder how folks managed to complete it within 20 hours!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ I think they just go for main missions never talk to anyone or do anything extra at all. For me I like to enjoy the game at its max so I usually complete every side quest, go to every place, talk to anyone who is willing to talk and other crazy stuff.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 28, 2011)

same here...  i literally search for any thing or anyone clickable in every area .
Anyway, dont want to reveal where i am now, cause its ahead of you guys... dont want to spoil the story for you.
So far just missed one secondary herbalist side quest cause i couldnt find one of the ingredients.. and another seconday quest of dead bodies disposal, again couldnt find the bodies to dispose . Rest all completed . Though I want to play it again to the best possible solutions. A lot depends on your decisions. Thats what i like about these Bioware games .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah thats right. Even in DAO every decision you take has a direct outcome on your ending and I always take good decisions.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 28, 2011)

Good for you... it really confuses me as to which decision would have the best reslt, and i end up taking a wrong decision


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I actually save just before the talking and try different dialogues. Have you played enough RPGs??? If yes then you shouldn't be facing this problem because I am used to it and if no then its a common problem with the guys new to RPG genre.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

hmmm... not many.. i only played  dragon age: Origins and awakening, ME 1 and 2 where decisions matter. Played diablo 2, dungeon seige2, torchlite and fate too.. where there was nothing of decisions .
Anyways, completed DA2 in 34hours (ending stated all of a sudden, couldnt finish last 3 sidequests). Had saves during the cruicial points, so tried playing them, as well as tried starting as mage instead of warrior/rougue. Got the different possibilities that the game could have turned out.  And my verdict : disappointing ending. DAO lot better and vast than DA2. This looks amateurish compared to DAO. But does have a lot of cinematic moments and twists of tale, more than DAO, so still enjoyable


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

Well you have played many. Hey try out Elder Scrolls Onlivion GOTY edition damn good RPG from bethedasoft. I think best RPG for decisions is Mass Effect series because each and every decision you take have a direct impact on the story and next game well not completely but then it does the job.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you have played many. Hey try out Elder Scrolls Onlivion GOTY edition damn good RPG from bethedasoft. I think best RPG for decisions is Mass Effect series because each and every decision you take have a direct impact on the story and next game well not completely but then it does the job.



If you're interested in something older but better , here's how I rate the Elder Scroll series :

Daggerfall > Morrowind > Oblivion

Note : Daggerfall is a great game, but was buggy as hell when it was released - patches eventually came and made it playable. It also has the biggest gameworld out of the 3 (487,000 square kilometers , 15,000 cities,villages and towns in that mess)

Here's a wiki link for Daggerfall if you're interested (game's over 11 years old)
The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let's get back to Dragon Age 2 now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^^(cool down time, stamina?)
> hmm reminds me of an oldie goldie
> Severance- Blade Of Darkness



It was my favourate game of 2004 very much addicted to it on my P4 

IS Dragon Age Origins turn based game like Final Fantasy ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> If you're interested in something older but better , here's how I rate the Elder Scroll series :
> 
> Daggerfall > Morrowind > Oblivion


Well I can go back for about 5 to 6 years only before that game's graphics are not good and you know after playing graphics glory games those become quite unbearable.
If I could go back much then I had played Diablo 2 but I haven't.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow.. daggerfall's got graphics like the Wolf 3D i used to see as a small kid.. the big kids played in their pcs  Really.. after seeing this much graphics in games, its kinda hard to play with those graphics. Atleast it shouldnt be pixellated... 
Actually, i did try Oblivion. Not GOTY edition... dont remember why but i didnt play it after sometime. I reached outside the castle and then.. got bored... or got some other game.... was a long time back. 
BTW... i failed to mention, i played around 40 hours of fallout 3 ... After that my system crashed and didnt want to play from the start again!!! :'( Loved the game though.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ I can give you my saves for that. Try that game again you won't regret. Both the games are awesome Oblivion and Fallout 3.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah.. i would like that actually... 
I dont have crysis 2 yet... so have some free time. Can you share your save game for fallout 3? i'll try and install this weekend.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Alright Give me your Email ID and I'll send you the files.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 31, 2011)

^ Upload it in save files thread. Some other users might find it useful.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

But how?? you can only upload jpg files there and that too very small size.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

^Upload to mediafire.com and post link here.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Thanks will try that. Actually save files are about 200 MB and that would take a hell of time to upload but will try that foe sure.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey thanks, but 200 MB is quite a huge size.
Anyways, i completed dragon age again. Taking all new options... but not a lot of difference in the end results. I was expecting a bit more.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

So you want those or not because 200mb is quite large to upload for me too so tell me if you want. If you want then I'll upload it tonight when I have nothing to do for sure or its cool.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 4, 2011)

Naah its cool.. dont upload it. I dont think i'll be playing it as of now. I am watching Bleach from the beginning. And plan on getting Crysis 2 soon. So, dont upload anything as of now. I have my hands full for the moment. If i play fallout 3 again, ill surely need ur save game and will ask you 
Thanks .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ sure no problem. But do remember that I have Fallout 3 GOTY edition so my save will work on that.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2011)

okay guys, so i am getting bloody owned this game. It's like every fight after that fireball throwing demon is getting more difficult. Playing on normal difficulty.

I am new to this kind of game. Not able to control characters efficiently.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2011)

Define tactics to the other characters, so that they will take care of basic things like refilling health, mana, getting their asses out of the place when they are surrounded, etc.

Second, pause a lot ( Not 'Esc' pause 'space' pause  ). Its like this.... Pause... give commands for each and every character, soon after they have done their deeds... pause again for issuing new commands.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> okay guys, so i am getting bloody owned this game. It's like every fight after that fireball throwing demon is getting more difficult. Playing on normal difficulty.
> 
> I am new to this kind of game. Not able to control characters efficiently.


Yeah its a kinda problem with new players of this tyoe of game don't worry you'll get used to it. Although I have completed this game but still I can give you some basic tips.
1. Use Tactical system(don't remember the name). It is used to give pre defined orders to your squad like using heal potion if their health goes below 75%. Giving a special move to perform for a specific situation.

2. There are three type of class in Combat
a) Tank - He soaks most damage from the foe and keep him busy while others attack the foe. Tank should be good in defense Warrior is preferable for this job because of their shield tree and encouraging enemy to attack them.

Also make sure to use spacebar button a lot as this pauses the game and gives you full control over characters.
Well for me this game is like walk in a park as this is lot easier than DOA.

b) Damage Dealers - These are usually any class but with good attributes for damage than defense as in Tank case. They deal most damage to the foe as Tank is attracting the foe's attraction.

c) Healer - Now this have to mage and only mage and this is very important. Job of healer is to make sure that hte team survives no matter what. He have to heal the warrior or make a Heroic Aurora around him and heal damage dealers as they attack. If foe catch someone then he have to heal him fastly so that he survives and meanwhile damage dealers have to try to stun foe so that he leaves party member.

Make sure you give attributes carefully. For warrior strength is very important and the constitution as he must have a large amount of health and damage protection.
For rouge its dexerity and cunning for maximum amount of damage
For mage its as usual stamina.

In combat you have to put Tank in front of enemy and use his shield and all damage protection abilities to make him survive and meanwhile damage dealers have to blow the sh1t out of foe because tank is not going to last forever and if he dies then war is over and the same time healer have to heal them regularly use stamina potion for mages to fill up their their bars. And make sure that everyone is alive because these three classes are damn important and very connected to each other that if anyone dies then others are gone for good and you can't help it. And thats the beauty of this game to control whole squad and use them effectively.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

^^you reminded me of Neverwinter nights 2


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

^^
How so??
I never played that game. Is that similar to this???


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

yea...similar in many aspects
you should give it a try


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks guys,

What is the use of stamina ? Can I distribute the loot among team mates ? How do I quick bind actions to "1-0" keys, like in ME 1.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> What is the use of stamina ?


Stamina is used to use your powers. Its most important for mages as they are nearly dependent on it. For others its important but not as much as Mages.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Can I distribute the loot among team mates ?


No. Your entire loot is carried by you and you can't distribute them although you can expand it by buying "Backpack(Don't remember exact name)" From the shopkeepers.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> How do I quick bind actions to "1-0" keys, like in ME 1


Open your abilities tree and drag your power to the lower portion of your screen on whichever no. you wish.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

Cleared the fight now at the city met the dwarf. Game doesn't look much interesting. Dunno why ?
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5026/5610011481_914dd26e27_b.jpg
Pwned !


----------



## Neuron (Apr 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> Game doesn't look much interesting. Dunno why ?



I think everyone feels that way.See the user rating of DA2 at gamespot is just 7.You should have selected DAO instead of DA2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Neuron said:
			
		

> I think everyone feels that way.See the user rating of DA2 at gamespot is just 7.You should have selected DAO instead of DA2.


He got ME2 with it for free.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Cleared the fight now at the city met the dwarf. Game doesn't look much interesting. Dunno why ?


RPG elements have gone or are very little compared to DAO. Also game is fast paced which is really not like RPG so yeah its not that good but still a worth play. Try DOA you'll like that game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 Patch 1.02 goes live


Spoiler



Patch notes
GAMEPLAY
The effects of various follower talents and item properties are now being properly removed and re-applied when loading and saving.
Anders's default set of tactics will now activate Haste when appropriate.
Aveline's final armor upgrade is now available during "Favor and Fault."
Aveline's Retaliation talent no longer imposes a delay when activated.
The warrior's Rally talent now functions as described.
The rogue's Lacerate talent now functions as described.
Party members who are resurrected during a fight now rejoin combat properly.
Hawke no longer gains random spells or talents after using the Maker's Sigh potion, then saving and reloading.
Potions, poisons, grenades, and runes can now still be ordered from the Hawke estate after the main campaign is complete.
Various minor gameplay issues no longer occur.


QUESTS (SPOILER WARNING)
"Who Needs Rescuing" can now be completed.
"Duty" will now appear on the Chanter's Board even if the player accepted all of the board's quests before installing the Exiled Prince premium content.
The journal for "Duty" will now update if the player left the Docks (Night) area immediately after killing the Flint Company mercenaries.
In "Finders Keepers," the door to Woodrow's Warehouse will now open if the player steals the location to the warehouse from the harbormaster's office.
In "Finders Keepers," if the player leaves Woodrow's Warehouse before finding the crate, it is now possible to return to the warehouse to complete the quest.
In "Herbalist's Tasks," the varterral's heart is now available even if the player killed the varterral before receiving the quest.
Merrill no longer refers to the aftermath of "A New Path" before the plot has been completed.
Varric is no longer confused about which character Hawke has been romancing.
Various minor story-scripting issues no longer occur.

PC/MAC-SPECIFIC FUNCTIONALITY
Varric's Embellishment talent no longer incorrectly refers to movement speed.
It is now easier to select party members by clicking on their portraits when the level-up arrow is displayed.
The game now functions correctly if the Windows desktop is set to 150% size.
The video options menu now allows a wider full-screen gamma range.
Various issues specific to DirectX 11 no longer occur.
Various technical changes should improve performance and limit crashes.



Download Here at Bioware


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

*full of Sh!t with 1.02 Patch *

anyone experiencing any probs in this ?

My health bar & stamina/mana bar has become blue color 
rapid FPS drop 
game crash


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2011)

I am still running a plain out of the box game. No patches. Just a HR texture pack. 

Better go to official bioware forums and seek out.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Still no one completed the Dragon Age 2 ??


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

another disappointing game for me after C2.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 15, 2011)

@ shruti 

Did u finish i t? this game ??

Enlighten me - why is so  disappointing


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ shruti
> 
> Did u finish it? this game ??
> 
> Enlighten me - why is so  disappointing


I've played DA:O and all the DLCs. This game does not live up the standard set by DA:O. Lack of a strong story, my "decisions" not making "much" difference and poor performance on my NVIDIA card. This is not something which expect from a Bioware game.

I will be honest with you, I stopped playing the game after Act 1 and very glad that I didnt spend money on this game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2011)

I am not vouching for this subpar game(when compared to DA:O) here. But We cannot expect every game to meet the DA:O standards. It was a blast.. and I'm not sure that even Bioware is capable of reproducing something of that standard again. But, if we take the comparison calculations off our mind, Dragon Age 2 is a very good game. Our decisions will have an impact. But, you have to complete the game to know whether your actions are having any impact on the story or not. 

Resume the game. It is a totally good game. But, just not in the same league as DA:O


----------



## shruti (Apr 16, 2011)

This game is still average even if we dont compare this with DA:O.

I'll resume it next week if you say so. but I dont think my opinion will change much.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2011)

^ Then, whats the point of resuming the game, if your mind is already made up! I guess, this just isn't your cup of tea. Have fun with other games.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally completed this piece of candy


----------



## healerneil (Apr 17, 2011)

had completed it on medium.. ..really got emotional at the end....thinking about the precious moments of life and hard earned money sqaundered at playing this RPG which took a step backwards from it's predecessor to be honest. There wasn't any sense of victory at really having completed the game..no higher motive (yeah, like kicking some real mighty DARKSPAWN *** in DAO ..and biggest mistake..they left out Morrigan :'-(..sniff! (just goes to show how great the characters were in DAO)
Just a query to every fan of DA..I just have a feeling the game fight scenes were too fast to really enjoy the effectiveness of planning and putting on a good strategy..felt like playing a hack n slash (and there are better games at that genre)..nothing beats the satisfaction of freezing an opponent with cone of cold and then shattering him with crushing prison or mighty blow...but at such a frantic pace..it all becomes an insane blur...any comments on this??
P.S : I still want Morrigan...grrrrrrrr!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

^^Heres a solution, dont buy them from now on, that should teach bioware a lesson for going mainstream


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

shruti said:
			
		

> This game is still average even if we dont compare this with DA:O.
> 
> I'll resume it next week if you say so. but I dont think my opinion will change much.


Oh boy you are comparing this game to a legend and not every game can be a legend you know. Compared to other RPGs out there in he market its the best IMHO. And your decisions does make impact but you gotta wait till the end and also I didn't find much impacts in DAO though apart from that betrayal and his daughter and more of that. Oh damn Decisions did made impacts what I was thinking. But well still its a pretty good game and wait till the end for decisions. And yes don't make up your mind that this game is a piece of **** just think that this game got a 9/10 rating and there must be reason for that ans play you'll like it. 



			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> they left out Morrigan


Yeah I miss her too. But you see this is not a sequel of that game you know this is a completely different story and of different person so you can't blame this game for that.



			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> Just a query to every fan of DA..I just have a feeling the game fight scenes were too fast to really enjoy the effectiveness of planning and putting on a good strategy..felt like playing a hack n slash (and there are better games at that genre)..nothing beats the satisfaction of freezing an opponent with cone of cold and then shattering him with crushing prison or mighty blow...but at such a frantic pace..it all becomes an insane blur...any comments on this??


Well yes this game does feels like hack and slash sometimes. You know its consolonised so on console you can't make strategy you know so the game is kinda straight forward fighting with a little strategy and is more fast paced.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 18, 2011)

@ gameranand..That's the main point..if I might say, majority of people who were looking forward to DA 2...they were hoping in their hearts that the story of the predecessor  may in some way or other be related to the pioneer.. i don't want to compare because i know placing DA-2 on the same hallowed pedestal as DAO might be blasphemous... but at the end of it all, what was the story about?? Where's the mighty "world saving, destroyer of evil, archdemon vanquishing"?? All we know, it might have as well be titled "The Rise of Hawke"..like come on..even a newbie writer might have penned down a pretty good script for the sequel...fate of Morrigan, the Grey warden, Archdemon so on and so forth....
As it stands..(for the sake of not revealing the plot) couldnt care less which way the story goes...and characterisation was so awful that Flemeth was sexier than all the other female characters 
Enough said..it's a good game in intself..but am mighty sad..
@cyborg...maybe....another chance..maybe DA 3...maybe Morrigan LOL


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Well yes the continuation of the story would have been better but then console gamers didn't had DAO so they won't be able to understand the story so maybe thats why opted for new story. Yeah story is creepy though and average at best. 
You didn't liked Isabella and other females in this game??? Isabella is good. 
And hell yeah I do miss MORRIGAN and LELIANA.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

New driver release v270.61 from NVIDIA, Release Date: 2011.04.18 
NVIDIA DRIVERS 270.61 WHQL


> GeForce GTX 580:
> 
> o Up to 516% in Dragon Age 2 (SLI 2560x1600 8xAA/16xAF Very High, SSAO on)
> o Up to 326% in Dragon Age 2 (1920x1200 8xAA/16xAF Very High, SSAO on)
> ...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> New driver release v270.61 from NVIDIA, Release Date: 2011.04.18
> NVIDIA DRIVERS 270.61 WHQL



updated for my gtx560ti! 

now getting DA 2 very smoothie & over 130FPS


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2011)

Great going Team Green. 

I'm still stuck at 40-50  I guess thats just my card and proccy doing.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah Me too with ATI card. I hope that AMD would do something about it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

ATI is already done gr8 for this game the 6XXX series is gr8 gameplay on DA 2 , also for this shitty game Nvidia shud have left as it as , concentrating for upcoming games


----------



## healerneil (Apr 21, 2011)

Aah..at last...Nvidia realises it too has a market to share !!!

Up to 516% in Dragon Age 2.....ROFLMAO....even Nvidia thinkthanks have never before seen such performance boost...Nvidia has rocked the world..YAY!! !!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

damngoodman99 said:
			
		

> also for this shitty game Nvidia shud have left as it as , concentrating for upcoming games


Please don't say that. Its a good game although not upto the expectations.



			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> Up to 516% in Dragon Age 2.....ROFLMAO....even Nvidia thinkthanks have never before seen such performance boost...Nvidia has rocked the world..YAY!! !!


Yeah good for you bad for us.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ no man the storyline is the keyfactor for all RPG games but this one really damn


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah the storyine of this game was creepy. This game was only about one person and rise of him from a common man to a warrior. No special villains, no saving the world and nothing but the gameplay was satisfying for me.


----------



## Keira (Apr 23, 2011)

It was more like expansion...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I can't say that it was a expansion because expansion don't last for more than 2 or 3 hours and this game is pretty lengthy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Awakening. 20-25 hours


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah. Forgot that. But still story in this game is kinda different and the gameplay elements are also changed so I prefer it as a standalone game.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh yeah. Forgot that. But still story in this game is kinda different and the gameplay elements are also changed so I prefer it as a standalone game.



I discovered one thing , always choose Bad opinion on the conversation the story is changing a lot ! i never saw this


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

Well its a RPG and if you are badass then story will revolve around you according to you so its no surprise.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2011)

Its not like that. Events in most of the game are built on a prediction that the player will side with good. So, if you start choosing bad things... things will change.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 24, 2011)

@vamsi..........my brain has got numbed after the story LOL!! Couldnt care less about what was good, what was bad ....but playing as a mage now..completed the warrior.and must say, spell effects gives a very enjoyable experience...only if it could do with a bit more strategy and finesse 
Love to use the cone of cold and follow it up with crushing prison.........you can hear the bones crunching out in the distance. hehehehe...especially with a name like Jadugar Hawke LOL LOL!!
But i do feel any next installment they bring out should have a better story than this and also develop ARCHERY more as a class of it's own like sword and shield, 2 handed etc! The games archery experience is horrible (what was BIANCA about??)..and there are lots amongst us who would just like to be the next Robin Hood you know  ! 
P.S : Nvidia has weaved a real magic...FPS has jumped over 45 with full effects DX11 on 1600 X 900 with 4X AA and 4 X AF...just reiterating the fact how poorly optimised the game was! GRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

healerneil said:
			
		

> just reiterating the fact how poorly optimised the game was! GRRRRRRRRRRR!


If game was poorly optimized then you couldn't get that much boost with a driver update. I guess Drivers were buggy not the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2011)

*New Dragon Age II DLC out now*


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Have anyone played the Last 4 DLCs of DAO???
Last 4 are
1.The Darkspawn Chronicles
2.Leliana's Song
3.The Golems of Amgarrak
4.Witch Hunt


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 8, 2011)

Dragon Age II
Played in Casual Mode the game was tad very easy.Now playing in Normal Mode
as a Warrior.BTW Gamlen now pisses me off very much.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

^^
According to most gamers this game was much easier than the previous games and its easier than DAO even on hard mode. If you played it on easy then its quite obvious that you would find it very easy to beat.
Ever played *Dragon Age Origins.*??


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 11, 2011)

yeah i played it on PC in crappy graphics 
Every settings low 
Didnt like to play like that
Uninstalled it and deleted after playing some


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Razor 1911 said:
			
		

> yeah i played it on PC in crappy graphics
> Every settings low
> Didnt like to play like that
> Uninstalled it and deleted after playing some


Really??? You didn't liked DAO but liked DA2 very very strange to me. DAO is much better than DA2 and its one of the best RPGs ever made in gaming history.


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 11, 2011)

Maybe :
BTW I played DAO @ 800*600 with every settings set low
and DA2 @ HD in my XBOX 360 Slim


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Razor 1911 said:
			
		

> BTW I played DAO @ 800*600 with every settings set low
> and DA2 @ HD in my XBOX 360 Slim


Well it was your problem so can't blame the game now can you?? If you has played DAO at good med high settings then you would have liked that very much. As you have played DA2 in HD then obviously it would seems to you that its better game but actually its not. Although its better for Consoles because now this game is very easy and you actually don't have to make tactics to defeat a foe but in DAO it was necessity in many situations.


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 11, 2011)

Will get DAO for my XBOX 360 when I find a deal on Ebay or FlipKart


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Razor 1911 said:
			
		

> Will get DAO for my XBOX 360 when I find a deal on Ebay or FlipKart


No no no no. Get for PC if your PC is good enough because this games looks best and is played best on a PC.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Dragon Age 3 confirmed, Bioware recruiting now*
Ah the best news I have heard in quite some months.

*BioWare looking for Dragon Age 3 staff*
BioWare has rubber stamped development of Dragon Age III. 
The role-playing specialists are looking for staff to work on the game.


----------



## Lord073 (May 20, 2011)

FINALLY...I got my hands on DAO I was already having DA2 since over a month but wouldn't play it as I wanted to play DAO first. Anyone knows how long it will take for a casual gamer to finish this game assuming that  I have all the expansions and DLC's After finishing it I'll play DA2


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

Lord073 said:
			
		

> FINALLY...I got my hands on DAO I was already having DA2 since over a month but wouldn't play it as I wanted to play DAO first. Anyone knows how long it will take for a casual gamer to finish this game assuming that I have all the expansions and DLC's After finishing it I'll play DA2


Good for you that you got this awesome game. It would take about 50 hours to complete the vanilla version without side quests. But you have all DLCs and if you going to do side quests so it will easily clock more than 100 hours and if you are a explorer and scrounger then maybe 150+ hours. Happy gaming.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

talking about bugs...

my main character goes invisible
only his gloves and boots are visible
......talk about this stealth technique 
i dont even require that stealth skills

ok on topic
what should i do to fix this
i've heard that new patches were nothing but pain

thread revived


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I just reinstalled the game and problem was gone for me. Don't know why.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

btw i really miss those catchy conversations between Alistair and Morrigan

and one nice feature in DA2 is that we get our own storage box in the beginning

one query:What are those junk items found everywhere?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> and one nice feature in DA2 is that we get our own storage box in the beginning


Well you'll get that in DAO too but with a DLC after completing Warden's Keep DLC you'll have a storage box but yes not from beginning.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> What are those junk items found everywhere?


Like what??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Like what??


like broken ____
e.g. broken longsword, etcetc.....

anyways i was reading this thread
and what i fell is that everyone is complaining about this game except vamsi

and what should i do now?
i too have some -ve feelings about this game
but on the other hand, its Dragon Age , thats what keeping me to keep playing it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> like broken ____
> e.g. broken longsword, etcetc.....


For sale. 


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> anyways i was reading this thread
> and what i fell is that everyone is complaining about this game except vamsi
> 
> and what should i do now?
> ...


Well you can count on me too. I don't have much complains about the game. Yes its not as good as DAO but games like DAO don't come every year. Its a real nice to play one of the best RPGs out there compared to others so I say play it. Also there are some improvements also in the game. I am facing problems with my CPU so I am out of gaming till I fix that after that I'll come to DAO then DA2. I hope problem gets solved ASAP.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys a new DLC is coming out in July. Here is the trailer.
[YOUTUBE]djocoCJo7_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

Trailer looks good..but sadly Dragon age 2 doesn't provide the excellent experience like its predecessor..lets see if this dlc provides something better!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys see this. Found on Wikia. Really funny for me. Credit goes to the poster on that site.


> To illustrate is this, I have created a silly little story about what would happen if Hawke and the Warden got into a bragging competition. Lets see how they compare...
> 
> Hawke: Hey, did you hear? I defeated the Arishok in single combat.
> 
> ...



Source

I'll add more like this later here.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

^nice and funny..great find!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is another


> Hawke: I saved Kirkwall
> 
> Warden: So did i, and Fereldon and Thedas
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol..Very Funny. nice search


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

masterkd said:
			
		

> ^nice and funny..great find!!





			
				Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Lol..Very Funny. nice search


Thanks.

Here is another guys.


> Hawke: I met a grey Warden once. Said there was more pressing mattter during a war? What's more pressing than a war?
> 
> Warden: Oh right, that, yeah official warden bussiness. Perks of being part of a secret organization and not just a refugee.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

Reinstalled Windows 7. Lost the save files. Now... I need save files where we are at the end of Deep roads expedition. Any help guys?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> Reinstalled Windows 7. Lost the save files. Now... I need save files where we are at the end of Deep roads expedition. Any help guys?


Saved game editor
See if this help. Not quite sure and I haven't tried or tested it.

Or try this.
DA2 save editor


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 17, 2011)

Any of you guys played as a rogue?
I've completed as a warrior and a mage but i have doubts over being a rogue, just doesnt seem powerful enough 
I preferred being a mage than a warrior because of those awesome spells, and i loved varric. His bianca dealed a tremendous damage per second later on.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't played this game much but yes I have played as rogue. They are not underpowered. There is a ability to them by which they can just get to back of a foe and deal a massive backstab damage. I really liked that move.
Anyways I don't like any class more than Warrior.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 17, 2011)

yea backstab is a good ability, coupled along with stealth and those passive abilities. 
But getting a rogue to fight against bosses like high dragon and the final bosses didnt feel right.
I loved it when i added elemental runes into varric's bianca and increased his attack speed, so that made it around 250 dps


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Well bosses in DA2 are much much easier than their DAO counterpart. I didn't played this game much but I didn't got any challenge at all in this game. It feels so easy. Next time when I'll play this one I'll go for higher difficulties.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 17, 2011)

sh3t man, i feel nostalgic about DAO now. Remembering the countless playthroughs and time spent on this game. That was the best!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I am playing that nowadays so memories are fresh. You know the worst romantic thing in DA2 is that the hottest girl in the game is your goddamn sister. She is the only one I would sleep in that game but sadly she is my sister. I don't know what Bioware were thinking while making this game.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

*I was so excited when it released , rushed to store and bought but after playing some time(reached at kirkwall) i was disappointed . No strategy , no struggle . So again turned to legendary DA-O.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ Yeah same here. Thats why playing DAO now. Maybe I'll play DA2 after some time after some great games.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

Playing this game. Dammit the placement of the character portraits is simply awful. My companions died many times and I didn't even noticed. This is bad real bad. Also the game is way too easy as there was no challenge. I mean if you are easily killing 20 guys at level 5. WTF??? Going to recruit Anders.


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Playing this game. Dammit the placement of the character portraits is simply awful. My companions died many times and I didn't even noticed. This is bad real bad. Also the game is way too easy as there was no challenge. I mean if you are easily killing 20 guys at level 5. WTF??? Going to recruit Anders.



same things made me uninstalled it. Will play when i have nothing


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Playing on hard difficulty and its still not hard. Completed many quest and recruited most companions except Isabela. How to recruit her ??? When will she join me as I'll have her as my romantic companion. Can't believe I have to accept a whore as Hawke's romantic companion but others are worse. Only companion better than her is Bethany and unfortunately she is sister.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2011)

Completed Deep Road Expedition. Are everyone in this game are betrayers ?? I mean most guys are. I love the combat of the game though with fire from sky, ice, and all that. Combat is really irritating I mean there is a room with 6 foes so I'll make a strategy for six foes now once I have killed about 4 foes 6-8 more foes spawn from nowhere and pisses me off. I died many times because of this and second time its piece of cake as I know how many foes are there and make my strategy accordingly. Bioware has really done a bad job here. Its OK you make me fight 16 foes but at least mark them so that I'll make strategy how the heck quanaris and humans spawns from nowhere to attack me. Also really pissed off with Bethany gone. I mean I was quite comfortable with her fire powers and she is just gone like that and my strategy is gone for good. Playing with Isabella but she has very low health and always gets killed in combat.

About environment man o man they are good but all are the same. I mean you get the same damn map of cave for all the caves in the game, same dungeon for all missions. WTF ???
I gotta admit that I am liking the game nevertheless because of just the combat. Also I can't talk to my party anytime so can't get their approval at all. Damn game is full of flaws.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2011)

Goddamn you Fenris goddamn you. Damn I didn't knew that his companion quest in Act 2 was a random encounter so I just completed it and saw that now in Act 3 I have no option to talk to him. Damn I have to play Act 2 again.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally on Act 3 with level 20.  Got two armor piece of Champion of Kirkwall armor set. Man thats the best looking armor in the entire game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Just met with Meliana and Zevran from DAO. Man entry of Leliana was quite cool and so was her dress but Zevran was too fair as compared to previous game.

Dammit made a mistake in early Act 3 and now I need to play whole Act 3 from the beginning. This is freakin ridiculous.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

The only armor which is quite nice in this game is Champion Armor. DLX armor are good but don't serve you well as they did in DAO. Got the complete Champion set though.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a little inquiry(after watching some youtube videos),it seems the combat animations of this game are faster(i mean DA2, of course).. I generally don't care about the story as long as the gameplay is strong. people say it is a little more hack n' slash, is that true? and does it work well?


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2011)

^ well you won't find strategy there , unlike DaO its more action oriented. It was a disappointment.

What you mean by "work well" ??
Its well optimized but i never managed to play it in directx11 mode , every time it freezes at loading screen.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 1, 2011)

i mean does the action oriented approach the devs took work well with the package? 
hmm, i see... i probably won't be playing this then.. but I really want to  . maybe its just that origins has made me crave for more stuff and though it seems i won't get it from da2, i can't help thinking about it.. xD. anyways a lot of good games are coming right this month.. so no more da2 questions.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2011)

Well yes this game is more of a hack n slash than strategy. Story is weak and gameplay is not good as compared to DAO but if you see this as a indivisual game and stop comparing with DAO then its a good game but still lacks the punch. As for me I completed this game on hard on my first playthrough and still it was damn easy for me also I played it on dx11 and didn't got any black or freeze screen whatsoever.


----------



## Alok (Mar 21, 2012)

*[NEWS]
*
1. Upcoming expansion for Dragon Age II has been canceled.
2. Ultimate Edition has been canceled.

3. Dragon Age III is well under its way.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 21, 2012)

just pray that dragon age 3 does not have mediocre last level choices like ME3
Control the Templars
create a synergy between mages and templars(creating a new class the TeMage)
Destroy the templars


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

I just hope that it would have some influence from my previous decisions.


----------

